# Puchasing From Holman Rv In Ohio



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I was quoted a price by Holman then I asked my "local" high volume dealer to give me a quote. The in-state local dealer was about $1200 higher. He stated that I couldn't get warranty work done locally if I bought out of state. He also said I had no protection from "lemon laws" or something like that since I purchased across the Texas state line. Has an TEXAN puchased from Holman and brought the Outback home and had any problems? I just need to know if this was sort of a "scare tactic." Jamie at Holman stated she had lots of customers from outbackers.com and I'm sure they aren't Ohioans. Thanks for advice.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

GO WEST said:


> I was quoted a price by Holman then I asked my "local" high volume dealer to give me a quote. The in-state local dealer was about $1200 higher. He stated that I couldn't get warranty work done locally if I bought out of state. He also said I had no protection from "lemon laws" or something like that since I purchased across the Texas state line. Has an TEXAN puchased from Holman and brought the Outback home and had any problems? I just need to know if this was sort of a "scare tactic." Jamie at Holman stated she had lots of customers from outbackers.com and I'm sure they aren't Ohioans. Thanks for advice.


I bought mine from Lakeshore in Michigan, about 900 miles from me in NJ. They were having nice blowout deals last christmas and got a brand new 5th wheel for $23,000. Everyone local was $30-32,000 for the same unit. I have had it serviced twice under warranty (minor things) this year in Nj at an authorized dealer. Paid nothing and they had no trouble doing the warranty work even though I didn't buy it from them. If your local AUTHORIZED dealer is refusing to do warranty work, complain to keystone and find another dealer close by.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've heard good things about both Holeman, RV Wholesalers & Lakeshore, we got some prices from Holeman when we were shopping for our Motorhome and found them very pleasant to deal with.

On another forum I am on a user posted that he got the a list of potential dealers that would do service locally. None of the dealers were closer then 2 hours away. When he called they said they would service him, however each said they took care of customers that bought from them first. When he asked for more details he said that even if one of them came in after him, they would take care of them before him. I'm hearing this a bit more often then I used to, many dealers are getting tired of servicing units from those three. So its a good idea to find out who else services Keystone products in your area and talk to them.

You can complain to Keystone, but chances are Keystone is going to support their local dealer when push comes to shove. Most "good" dealers will take care of you, but there are some that will not.

Just know what you are getting into so you are not shocked.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

What Y-Guy said.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Most dealers here will service any trailer whether they sell it or not, but their customers always get taken care of first. I have one dealer here who is still in business doing repairs only. He was smart to get out of sales before everything went to garbage. I have been to him for parts, and he even will bill any repairs I need to my warranty company. I have even gone in just for parts and he will submit the bill to the warranty company too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I beleive that Collinsfam_tx bought from Lakeshore.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

how much will it cost to deliver or what is your time and fuel worth to go get it. $1,200 is not that big a difference if it is a local dealer.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

So, what did you end up doing? $1200 doesn't seem like that much difference. You will spend a good part of that on fuel. I wish I could get a local dealer that close. I would jump on it...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scare tactics plain and simple.


----------



## speedcat (Jun 4, 2010)

I shopped Holman also on a 312BH. They are only 100m away from me. I priced the same unit at my high volume local dealer and he beat Holman by $300. They did use the "service warning" line when I mentioned I also was comparing to a Loredo, also made by Keystone. They did not carry the Loredo but Holman did. I do know the local dealer gives customers preferential service and also a 10% lifetime discount from thier parts store...needless to say, I am going with my local dealer. Good luck!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I drove to Holman when we bought ours. Made a overnight trip out of it with the family. The 2 dealers close to me don't carry outback models. I've only had 1 warranty issue and the local guy took care of it. It was the AC unit quit. Actually they had to order 2 units, the first one they got in wouldn't work either. Didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I still find this amazing that a dealer will say this. So, you move to another state with your camper and now you can't have it serviced anywhere because you didn't buy from that dealer......ummm....you didn't live there. Ridiculous. We pretty much went through the same thing in AZ but there are other keystone authorized repair shops that do want the money. Our delam was done at a dealer that doesn't sell outbacks but authorized to work keystones. The local one and only outback shop couldn't get us in for several weeks to just look at it. The other place had it repaired and back by then. I wouldn't worry about it as someone is needing to make some money to stay in business. I also think that good service might then return the customer to buy a camper. If it is 1200 difference we would have probably just purchased locally but ours was like 9000 and that is just way too much to look the other way.

Cristy


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Starbuc71 said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, *I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers*. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.


I wonder where they will get that money? Maybe in the purchase price of the trailer you buy?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Starbuc71 said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.


I dealt with Jamie at Holmans. It was refreshing to be dealt with in a straightforward fashion. She was being honest. Their prices are low. It's great, but it does put the burden on you to get rid of your trade. I'm doing that. I purchased from them in March and couldn't be happier. If you give your trade to any dealer, they will get the money the "give" you on your trade, one way or the other.

Here is my purchase experience. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29539

I did have a warranty issue that I chose to find a good dealer for. I found one, but it was a couple of hours away. A couple of the local dealers had an attitude similar to what the original poster said. Here is that thread.
http://www.outbacker...showtopic=29791

Personally, $1200 more for a local dealer is not that bad. However, with the attitude they gave, I'd refuse to deal with them any more. I don't want to purchase from *any* dealer that has that kind of attitude and needs "scare" tactics to win my business. Manufacturer warranties only last a year, 2 at the most..... if they are an authorized dealer, they should WANT to do warranty work, even if its for some of the brands they don't carry....they're bound to make up for any losses in service work for the years after warranty. My closest local dealer sells several Keystone brands....just not Outback. They said I needed to take it back to Ohio for any warranty work. I told them that isn't true...but if that's their own stores policy, I'll take my business and my recommendations to other dealers. And, I have.

When i bought from Holmans, they told me if I needed service while on the road, they recommend dealers in the Priority RV Network, which they are a part of. When I contacted the one closest to me (2 hours away)... they didn't bat an eye. They said they'd be happy to do any warranty work...but of course, if something did NOT end up being covered under warranty I would be responsible for those costs. They didn't take the cheap route out on my repair, either...they could have done a 'cobbled up' repair...but didn't. I didn't owe them a dime for the repairs. I did spend some quality time in their RV store though ;-) Pleasureland RV, in St. Cloud, Minnesota did a great job and will go out of my way to give them my business. There are a few dealers in that network in Texas.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, *I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers*. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.


I wonder where they will get that money? Maybe in the purchase price of the trailer you buy?
[/quote]

I had a 2009 Outback loft that we used only around 5 times. They wanted to give me $13K trade in. Everyone else that had the model I was looking for was giving me anywhere between $18500 and 20K plus discounting the unit close to what Holmans had. I found a dealer in Virgina that absolutly rocked and wanted my unit. I'm glad other people have had luck with this dealer. I know the used RV business is worse than the used car business but come on. Rake someone else over the coals. I know darn well they would have put my unit on the lot for at Least 20K NADA high retail was still 22K for my unit.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Starbuc71 said:


> . Rake someone else over the coals. I know damn well they would have put my unit on the lot for at Least 20K NADA high retail was still 22K for my unit.


I think Trade Ins always complicate things. I browsed a few of the used trailers listed on Holman's website. The 2 or 3 I looked at appeared to be priced at or below Low Retail NADA.

Personally, i think the used guidelines for RV's are woefully bad. It seems when you browse RV classifieds, used campers are listed well above some of the retail prices listed in NADA. Who knows if they actually sell. I'm trying to sell my old camper. It's a pain in the arse....but it's only my time and effort.... that it's costing me....DW says that means it's costing us nothing. ;-)

The good thing is... you found a dealer that worked to give you what you wanted in terms of price and service.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

luverofpeanuts said:


> . Rake someone else over the coals. I know damn well they would have put my unit on the lot for at Least 20K NADA high retail was still 22K for my unit.


I think Trade Ins always complicate things. I browsed a few of the used trailers listed on Holman's website. The 2 or 3 I looked at appeared to be priced at or below Low Retail NADA.

Personally, i think the used guidelines for RV's are woefully bad. It seems when you browse RV classifieds, used campers are listed well above some of the retail prices listed in NADA. Who knows if they actually sell. I'm trying to sell my old camper. It's a pain in the arse....but it's only my time and effort.... that it's costing me....DW says that means it's costing us nothing. ;-)

The good thing is... you found a dealer that worked to give you what you wanted in terms of price and service.
[/quote]

Your right, I drove from FL to VA to find the right dealer. Since my wife said the loft would be our last new trailer for a long while, I had to find a super deal to convince her. After owning the loft for a year and a half, we only lost about $2K. That's super for RV ownership. I know what you mean about selling things yourself. Nobody has cash these days and most rather pay more at a dealer with the ease of financing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Recently I spoke to both Holmans and Lakeshore concerning a trade in. Both suggested I sell the trailer outright because they weren't really interested in selling used units. They both offered low values, but I would expect that based on how low their selling prices are on new ones. In the end I ended up buying from RVWholesalers. They won't even consider a trade, so that made the decision even easier. I sold my trailer in ~1 month for more than NADA value to a nice family who seemed very happy with the deal.

I'd rather have a dealer be straight forward with me than play the high trade in number with a high new purchase price. That's especially important in MI where you pay the full sales tax on the price of the new unit.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Recently I spoke to both Holmans and Lakeshore concerning a trade in. Both suggested I sell the trailer outright because they weren't really interested in selling used units. They both offered low values, but I would expect that based on how low their selling prices are on new ones. In the end I ended up buying from RVWholesalers. They won't even consider a trade, so that made the decision even easier. I sold my trailer in ~1 month for more than NADA value to a nice family who seemed very happy with the deal.
> 
> I'd rather have a dealer be straight forward with me than play the high trade in number with a high new purchase price. That's especially important in MI where you pay the full sales tax on the price of the new unit.


Sales tax is the big kicker in most states. We are lucky in FL that you only pay sales tax on the trade difference. This was the reason I did all my own title work vs. the dealer in VA. doing it. Something a lot of people don't think about. I agree with all of you on trade-ins. Sell them yourseleves if you can. Unfortunatley like I stated earlier, when you trade a fairly new unit like mine was, it's hard to compete with the new prices and people rather pay a higher price at a dealer with the ease of financing. I miss the good old days when your trade was worth something and dealers wanted your trade to make others happy and make a small buck


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

[quote name='Starbuc71' date='21 June 2010 - 08:58 PM' timestamp='1277168282' post='388173']
When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.
[/quote

Jamie is a woman and very good at what she does.A real pro IMHO

I bought from Holman and Jamie strongly suggested I try to sell it myself due to the low trade in prices. I did that.

I don't believe the word "rape" is appropriate in any sense on this forum to describe what might better be termed a hosing.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If iam not mistaken dont they deduct the trade in from the asking price and tax you on that amount? then revert back to asking price and add tax dollars to that.

Also has anyone had luck getting holman to budge on $$$$$$$ or throw anything in on a deal?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> If iam not mistaken dont they deduct the trade in from the asking price and tax you on that amount? then revert back to asking price and add tax dollars to that.
> 
> Also has anyone had luck getting holman to budge on $$$$$$$ or throw anything in on a deal?


That is specific to state law. Michigan taxes the purchase price of the new one. The only way to reduce your tax is to decrease the purchase price of the new one even if that means taking a lower trade in value. Therefore when I have traded in units, I've negotiated a lower trade in with a similar reduction in the price of the new unit.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

FLYakman said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.
> [/quote
> 
> Jamie is a woman and very good at what she does.A real pro IMHO
> ...


Sorry for my terminology but when you offer me a crap price for trade-in, that is what i felt like. Did not know the word "rape" was profanity. Sorry if I offended you


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Starbuc71 said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.
> [/quote
> 
> Jamie is a woman and very good at what she does.A real pro IMHO
> ...


Sorry for my terminology but when you offer me a crap price for trade-in, that is what i felt like. Did not know the word "rape" was profanity. Sorry if I offended you
[/quote]

Actually for your benifit and the rest of the site you have used several words that it would be better that they not be used here. They may not offend you but think like a 1st grade school teacher and how he (she) would talk to the class then re read some of your posts and you will notice several words that would not be used in that class.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.
> [/quote
> 
> Jamie is a woman and very good at what she does.A real pro IMHO
> ...


Sorry for my terminology but when you offer me a crap price for trade-in, that is what i felt like. Did not know the word "rape" was profanity. Sorry if I offended you
[/quote]

Actually for your benifit and the rest of the site you have used several words that it would be better that they not be used here. They may not offend you but think like a 1st grade school teacher and how he (she) would talk to the class then re read some of your posts and you will notice several words that would not be used in that class.
[/quote]

Well, I guess this will be the last post I put on outbackers.com. Every post I have posted here was for information for myself and others. Not once have I used profanity, been rude to others, or broke rules on this site. I'm sorry I'm not in the "click" here like some of you who live to post things. I urge everyone here to look at all my post and say I'm out of line. My opinion on this post was for an RV dealer and most of them are snakes anways like used car dealers...oops was snake wrong to say? I appologize if it was. Also I did not know this forum was a on a first grade level. Excuse me and here is your apple. This post will probably get me banned from the site from the high and mighty moderators of this site. It's too bad since camping forums are usually a good place to meet nice people and get good camping information. I hope other people do not get slammed like this. I really enjoyed this site and the people I met.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

We bought our 312BH at Northside RV in Lexington, KY. We live about 40 miles from Holman RV. We went there on a Sat. Not very busy that day, and we almost immediately after leaving me and the DW felt like Jamie was kind of bothered with us, especially when I told her we are shopping price around at other dealers. We knew we wanted the 312BH at that point, and it just came down to price. I did not get a good feeling when I left there that day. I was emailing back and forth with Matt @ Northside at the same time I was talking with Jamie. Northside gave me their best price after several emails and phone calls. Matt told me they would sell me a unit, but they had to order it. When he told me $21,250 that sealed the deal for me. Lexington is only about 60 miles from our home and we often go south when camping so we figured it was a no brainer. Got great service from them, and a warm welcome. After looking around on the forums, it appears that we got a really good deal. Our only other cost was the dual cam hitching which we paid $700 for. Other than that, there were no hidden charges. We are happy with our purchase. Only one issue with the camper to date, the rear slide motor was replaced. When we bought the TT we didn’t know if we would use the outdoor kitchen, turns out we use it way more than the inside. We love it.


----------



## ss70chev (Sep 5, 2010)

We recently bought a 320 FDB fifth wheel from Eddie at Holman. We shopped our local CampingWorld dealer and they were $12,000 higher. I asked CampingWorld to match Holman's price or at least come close but they said it was below their cost. We made the drive from Georgia to Ohio, it costs us about $500 but well worth the savings. Holman even had over new camper set up on their lot and let us spend the night on there lot before making the drive home. They did offer a low price on my trade in, but we sold it in one week on RVTrader for $4500 more than Holman offered.

This was the second camper I purchased from Holman and I will definitely back for my next one. They could not have been nicer.


----------



## beek15853 (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought from General RV in Michigan when my local dealer was having a hard time locating a 31RQS. They were very understanding and have had no problem servicing and performing the warranty items on my camper. I have made sure to buy any accessories or upgrades through the local dealer as I feel that is where they make a good portion of their profit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Starbuc71 said:


> When you look at Holman's website, you almost have to tell yourself,"I can't believe these prices?" I tried to deal with them last week and I suppose if I did not have a trade, they would have been a good choice. I spoke with Jamie and (he or she)literally wanted to rape me on my trade. They said due to the fact that they sell units at nearly cost, they had to put bare, bare minimums into trades. The value of my trade was so low at Holmans, I actually got $7000 more for my trade at 5 other dealers. Don't deal with them if you have a trade. Just my opinion.


They offered me $10K on my old trailer and I said no, tried to sell it myself for awhile, went to some other dealers for a trade and got similar prices on the trade but nowhere near the discount on the new purchase. In the end I just gave it to them for $10,500K. They sold it for $13K (or at least had it listed there). The biggest benefit to me since I was buying new I only had to pay taxes on the difference between the trade and the new, which saved about $700...so I look at it like I got $11K for my trade. If I had bought locally I would have paid $5000 more with the trade at a higher price.


----------

